# Rifle is flowing!



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Approaching record gauge height and flowing at 4,600, wow is it moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I bet all the rivers up this way are flowing-down there also. perhaps.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Lots of flooding anywhere small tribs cross a road In the westbranch area.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Mdot closed US 23 going through Omer yesterday.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Something is going on on the Cedar near Gladwin. My cousin has apparently been evacuated. Trying to reach him now 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Something is going on on the Cedar near Gladwin. My cousin has apparently been evacuated. Trying to reach him now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They are worried about Chappel Dam. They were evacuating those south of the dam.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lake Ogemaw boat launch is looking good.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

oaktwng99 said:


> Lake Ogemaw boat launch is looking good.
> View attachment 535279
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that property owner assessment to fix is going to suck lol. 

Funny Lake Ogemaw story. Used to live there in the early 2000's. Had a small 17' fiberglass boat that was docked on the lake. I HATED the property owners association with a passion. As such I never opened any mail or paid any attention to their notices. Went on vacation, came home, and there was my boat sitting on the bottom of an empty lake. Yep...one of those letters/notices that I ignored was to let us know that they were draining the lake to work on the dam. 

My bad.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

US23 at Omer washed out. So did a bunch of roads between there and M55 along that drainage. Big Creek blew out some roads too. Au Gres got 8.1 inches of rain yesterday as reported on the news this morning. Oddly, the Au Gres River is only up about 6 inches from two days ago by my house. The current is about 5 knots though with a lot of debris coming down.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

oaktwng99 said:


> Lake Ogemaw boat launch is looking good.
> View attachment 535279
> 
> 
> ...


Dang nabbit! We are planning to go up this weekend to fish. Is the launch still accessible from the south?


----------



## diesels77 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if Maple Ridge road is fine?


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> Dang nabbit! We are planning to go up this weekend to fish. Is the launch still accessible from the south?


No access from south. Here's a view looking south.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> Dang nabbit! We are planning to go up this weekend to fish. Is the launch still accessible from the south?


That is where the launch used to me. It’s gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

diesels77 said:


> Does anyone know if Maple Ridge road is fine?


I heard that Maple Ridge washed out somewhere. 23 was flooded a couple miles south of Au Gres and also by Omer, but I did hear that they cleared a log jam out at Omer and the flooding there went down.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

oaktwng99 said:


> That is where the launch used to me. It’s gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It will be a while before we can use it again.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

What is the best way to get to augres from Bay City? We have to get to the cabin to check on our flooded property


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Tunaman said:


> What is the best way to get to augres from Bay City? We have to get to the cabin to check on our flooded property


That's going to be tricky. The bridge at Omer was cleared yesterday, but closed until it gets inspected. 13 and 23 was flooded, so that was closed. 23 just south of Au Gres was closed yesterday. You might have to take I75 to M55 and come in from the north through Tawas, but that might be flooded up that way too. I'm sure the police are saying to stay away as the water still seems to be rising here. The Au Gres River is flooding bad now.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks TS. As of Saturday we had 6 inches of water in the garage, it's probably worse now


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Tunaman said:


> Thanks TS. As of Saturday we had 6 inches of water in the garage, it's probably worse now


If you want, I can check on it for you, if I can get to it.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks TS but there is no where for the water to go. We are surrounded on three sides by water. We will find a way to get up there


----------



## one more (Sep 13, 2008)

Trophy Specialist said:


> That's going to be tricky. The bridge at Omer was cleared yesterday, but closed until it gets inspected. 13 and 23 was flooded, so that was closed. 23 just south of Au Gres was closed yesterday. You might have to take I75 to M55 and come in from the north through Tawas, but that might be flooded up that way too. I'm sure the police are saying to stay away as the water still seems to be rising here. The Au Gres River is flooding bad now.


They have road signs out here in Tawas that 23 is closed at Omer and to use I75 and M55. I don’t know how far south on 23 you can get from here, I haven’t been past alabaster. Alabaster rd was blocked off at Lorenz yesterday. Many roads/culverts washed out around here.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My nephew went from Augres to 55 at tawas to 33 to Standish to Pinconining to pick his daughter. He drove 78 miles from Augres to Pinconing and back. Dang kids anyhow.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Went to tawas no problems today from Saginaw. Omer is still closed. Old state rd had no issues from pine river to Omer...


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

diesels77 said:


> Does anyone know if Maple Ridge road is fine?


From M33 to Melita Road (where that little store is) is in good shape. I don't know about the rest.

The last that I heard was that both Turner and Twining Roads had some real problems.
Remember Maple Ridge becomes Turner Road to the east by 65. I don't know about the south end of 65. 23 from 65 to AuGres had flooded areas from what I heard. TS might know that area better than me.

According to the post by TS above 23 was closed by flooding somewhere between 65 and AuGres. I know that Turner and Twining Roads were impassible today.

Oh, in case you were thinking about it, Melita north has a large section washed away and Prescott is closed to through traffic. Arenac County and a lot of South Ogemaw County are impossible to drive through.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

On my bike ride today I came down Maple Ridge from Sage Lake Rd. To M65 and it was fine there. The Arenac Co. Sheriff's FACEBOOK page has an updated list closed roads.


----------

